# Router automatisiert konfigurieren über Telnet / SSH



## GalaxyWarrior (6. November 2007)

Hi,
ich bin momentan auf der suche nach einer Möglichkeit, einen Roter über Telnet automatisiert (dass ich auch kein Passwort eingeben muss) konfigurieren kann.

Bisher habe ich plink gefunden, was aber Passwort per Argument nur für SSH unterstüzt, aber das würde es fürs erste auch tun, muss ich eben beim Firmware Update SSH noch manuell einschalten, aber lieber wäre mit Telnet.

Allerdings bin ich noch nicht so ganz dahinter gekommen wie ich dann eine Befehlsfolge ausführen lasse.

Einloggen über SSH kann ich mich mittels plink -ssh -pw admin root@192.168.1.1 wunderbar. 
Nun habe ich versucht mit -m config.txt eine Befehlskette ausführen zu lassen, was aber leider nicht funktioniert (FATAL ERROR: Server unexpectedly closed network connection).
Wenn ich es über plink -ssh -pw admin root@192.168.1.1 "nvram set wan_ipaddr=10.0.200.100" versuche, dann bekomme ich den Fehler:
sh: nvram: not found
Aber der Befehl nvram ist auf dem Roter definitiv vorhanden, weil wenn ich mich einlogge und das dann im ssh eingebe gehts.

Hat vieleicht jemand ne Idee? Vieleicht sogar eine über Telnet? 

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

